# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κατασκευή κλουβιών

## mixalis91

Γεια σας! Εχω έναν χ/ωρο 9τ.μ. περιπου και σκεφτομαι να κανω κλουβια για καναρινια και παπαγαλους, δεν θελω να αγορασω ετοιμα κλουβια. Καμια ιδεα με τι υλικα? Με τι να γινει δηλαδη ο σκελετος των κλουβιων? και γυρω γυρω σκεφτικα να περασω το "κουνελοσυρμα''.

----------


## ninos

καλησπερα,
με dexion μπορεις να κανεις ωραια -ευκολα κ αθανατα κλουβια

----------


## serafeim

ντεξιον ηλεκτροκοληση βεργες σιδηρου βιδες παξιμαδια και ροδελες για ντεξιον κουνελοσιτα και μεντεσεδες και τα εχεις ετοιμα!!!

----------


## orion

απλά τα ντέξιον δεν είναι καλαίσθητα...

----------


## mixalis91

με στραντζα? ξερετε τι τιμη εχει μεριπου το μετρο το dexion και τι διαστασεις βγαινει?

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Γεια σας! Εχω έναν χ/ωρο 9τ.μ. περιπου και σκεφτομαι να κανω κλουβια για καναρινια και παπαγαλους, δεν θελω να αγορασω ετοιμα κλουβια. Καμια ιδεα με τι υλικα? Με τι να γινει δηλαδη ο σκελετος των κλουβιων? και γυρω γυρω σκεφτικα να περασω το "κουνελοσυρμα''.


Αν δεν έχεις βρει ακόμη κάτι και έχεις μεράκι κόπιασε σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα.. http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AC%CF%81%CE%B9 :Youpi:

----------

